# Should I accept the PTSB 10% deal to sell an investment property?



## bricksguy (29 May 2011)

I have 5 investment properties and all are now in negative equity i was thinking of selling one of them and availing of the ptsb 10% discount as the mortgage is ,€165,000 and the value is about €160,000 will ptsb accept €150,000 as final settlement, i currently subsidise this house €5,000 a year to meet capital repayments


----------



## Brendan Burgess (30 May 2011)

I think that they will, but they did have a clawback if the house was sold within 6 months. So check with them. There is a closing date in mid June, so it's unlikely you would have a property sold by then. Get their agreement in writing to sell the house as soon as possible.

Brendan


----------

